# 8' for driveways



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I am thinking about getting an 8' plow this year. the majority of my accounts are driveways but i am trying to go more towards the commercial lots. I have always used 7'6" plows. 

Is the 8' plow to large for driveways. I know it will depend on the driveways that i have, which one of my drives is just wide enough for my 7'6".

Does anyone use an 8' on their driveways????

Be Safe


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I use 9' on a 3500 to do driveways. Match the plow to the vehicle rather than the driveway.


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a buddy that uses a 9' Fisher for commercial and driveways and says he should have bought the 9' years ago..........but he does county residential not in a city................he has lots of room. One plow in and one trip out and it is wide like a highway.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

I use a blizzard 810. But then i dont live in a city so space isn't at a premium. Go with 8 footer then dont take any jobs that it wont fit in.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd hate to see the driveway an 8' wouldn't fit in. I wouldn't use less than an 8'.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

We use 8 footers no problem at all.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got an 8' after running 7'6" for years,just angle it a little bit on the tighter driveways or pick and chose you drives a little closer if you can.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the advise. Looks like I will look at the 8' a little closer. How do the wings work with driveways and backdragging. If I keep my 7'6" I am going to get the wings to go with it. With the size of the wings that will make the blade more of an 8'er???

Thanks again

BE SAFE


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi FiremanQ. Just think about it for a minute. Your average single width driveway is usually built to be either 10 feet or 12 feet wide. The maximum vehicle width without getting a wide load permit is 8'6" which means that nice looking fifth wheel trailer or motorhome in your customer's driveway is 8'6". My diesel pusher is 8'6". I don't think I've seen a driveway yet that is less than 10 feet wide. If you have a really narrow driveway, get out your tape measure. You'll probably see that it's wide enough for your new 8 foot plow. Go for the 8 foot plow. You'll be happy you did. I don't plow inside the city so I'm sure some of those postage stamp city lots have driveways that we would call a sidewalk.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I am wondering the same as FIREMAN Q. Why not just get the pro wings? What looks good about them is they angle in, so there`s no snow trail.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

i can see his point. i have one driveway i do where yeah, it's prolly 9 or _maybe_ 10 feet wide, but it literally goes from one house to the next (as in, the pavement starts at the basement wall of one, and ends at the basement wall of the next house over). it can be tricky to move a big truck around in those situations. i did it with my dakota with a 6'5" plow. it'll be interesting to see how the ram with the 8'2" does. actually, i was just talking with a friend today, and he has a gm 3/4 with an 8' blade, and he just bought a wrangler with a 6' blade beacuse he was sick of trying to manuever in the tight city drives. so, it really depends on the driveways you're gonna do. as they said, maybe you'll just have to drop some of the accounts that are too much of a pain. i may do the same this year.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Mick said:


> I use 9' on a 3500 to do driveways. Match the plow to the vehicle rather than the driveway.


My old neighbor has a Chevy 3500 and uses a 9 foot Diamond plow. Works great.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have 1 drive that is 8'6" wide- all others I have ever plowed have been 9' or wider. As you can see in my sig I have 2 8footers.l


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

all my drives are 8ft. i have an 8ft plow. when the plow is angled its less than 8ft


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've always used 8 foot on driveways no problems as of yet.


----------

